# Monkey Selfie Lawsuit.



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2018)

A photographer from the UK has been sued (and all but bankrupted) by PETA on behalf of a monkey, saying the animal owns the copyrights.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...bizarre-court-battle-reveals-sued-monkey/amp/


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 25, 2018)

And after all that meaningless aggravation PETA lost, though the photographer agreed to give up all copyright. I don't think that sets any sort of precedent (other than animals cannot own copyright) because it was an agreement between the photographer and PETA to put an end to it all.

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...ends-court-affirms-adorable-macaque-cant-sue/


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi CanonFanBoy!

This topic has been discussed here already, several times.
For details please refer to e.g. these threads
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/monkey-selfie.33439/
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/monkey-selfie-copyright-case.27787/
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/who-owns-the-photo.22140/


----------

